# 2.5L diesel specs



## len blower (May 26, 2006)

I need the specifications for the 1988 nissan 2.5L non turbo diesel engine. Especially need the max horse power and the rpm it is attained at and the max torque and the rpm it is attained at. Engine weight as well. Are parts and rebuild kits readily available for this engine ? Specs for the older 2.2L would also be welcome.

len blower


----------

